# Legit or bunk anavar please help



## Ausmuscle (Aug 17, 2016)

Hey guys first time poster so please advise me if i have posted wrong I'm not the best at this shit haha

Iv just purchased some test e and anavar for a cycle I plan to be starting in the next couple of months. Iv done a cycle of Test E previously and I can tell this test is legit but Iv never done anavar before. 

I know that anavar is commonly sold as something else like Dbol or Winnie so I'm not the most confident when I see these bottles Iv been given since there's a few things that seem abit odd. I'm using it at the end of my cycle to dry up and get some lean gains so I'd hate to puff out with a tonne of water if it's Dbol. 

Just would love some input off you guys since I'm a newbie to this product and hopefully a few out there have seen it before. 

✌️


----------



## RichPopeye (Aug 17, 2016)

Odd that both the bottle and box show
10mg/ml
Sterile solution


----------



## stonetag (Aug 17, 2016)

The pressing procedure looks amateur for a company like Pfizer.


----------



## Ausmuscle (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks for the replies 
Ye that's what I was worried about. Also isn't it spelt Oxandrolone not Oxandralone or is that just another name for it


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 17, 2016)

Send it to me. I can't tell from the Picts


----------



## DF (Aug 17, 2016)

Those are not legit hg Pfizer tabs.  However,  they could stil be legit var.


----------



## snake (Aug 17, 2016)

I don't know jack about this stuff but those pills look like they were pressed buy a 12 year old in shop class.


----------



## DF (Aug 17, 2016)

Also if it was legit Pfizer it would have cost you your first born child.


----------



## Dex (Aug 17, 2016)

RichPopeye said:


> Odd that both the bottle and box show
> 10mg/ml
> Sterile solution



Yeah, I don't understand the sterile solution 10mg/ml and then have tablets in box.


----------



## Mega-Anabolics (Aug 17, 2016)

Thats really bad. Oxandrolone is not spelt Oxandralone guaranteed. They are pressed really bad too. That just looks like a scam. Get a new source bro.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 17, 2016)

bunk as hell..Hg var costs a crazy price


----------



## ron1204 (Aug 17, 2016)

What are you cycling now? When do u plan on finishing? I'm just trying to see what your using now, maybe u can incorporate the var if your doing stuff with low water retention and fast esters. If you notice a quick gain in strength or size, you know it has d bol in it. If your losing water quick or joints feel dryer or some discomfort you know it has winny. Personally ive bought about 5 different var sources and most either had d bol or just didnt have shit. Never ran into one with winny. Also to make gains with var it takes so long that its hard to tell right away if its legit or not.


----------



## Ausmuscle (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm not currently on anything otherwise I would try a short dose of it to see if it's dbol


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 18, 2016)

nailed it. may be real but def not from labeled co


----------

